# IH 434 glow plug circuit



## bobcube (Nov 13, 2014)

For some reason my 434 has had the glow plug circuit disabled. These tractors need some heat to get started. 
The ignition switch is a replacement and doesn't support the heat position, but glow plugs and indicator are all still in situ.
I'm considering installing a manual switch to engage the glow plugs - is it as simple as I think it will be? I'm assuming the switch will just connect the battery to the indicator?
Any advice would be welcome


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bobcube, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

It is a simple circuit.... the switch connects the battery to the indicator, and onward (in series) to the glow plugs. My tractor has a pushbutton switch. You do not want a switch that can be accidentally left "on".


----------

